
Kiwi Browser - Android Chrome based browser with extensions support - goldfix
https://github.com/kiwibrowser/src
======
gnicholas
I learned about this from a user of my Chrome extension who was having some
issues. Most of the features actually worked out of the box, though the UI
isn’t quite right. Very cool that it works this well!

I understand Brave will be adding extension support this year as well.

~~~
hncensorsnonpc
?? Brave already has chrome extension support. I do not get why this is
highlighted as something special for chromium based browsers.

~~~
gnicholas
We’re talking about mobile browsers. Even mobile Chrome does not support
Chrome extensions.

------
maple3142
Wow, it used to be closed source before. I am surprised that it eventually
went open source.

~~~
serf
a website that showcased software that survived that transition would be
entertaining, if it doesn't already exist somewhere.

~~~
thereticent
If you find (or build) anything like that, I'm sure HN would love it.
Personally, I'm concerned about my favorite reference manager, Qiqqa, which
was open sourced when retired by the company that made it. As far as I can
tell, there is 1 (maybe 2) coders maintaining and improving the software and
maybe a few people catching and reporting bugs. It seems like a razor's edge,
but the most active contributor is doing a great job. It would be interesting
to see different projects succeeding and where others stagnated or fell apart.

~~~
solarkraft
Would you be less concerned if they had retired it without publishing the
source code?

~~~
thereticent
Of course not. I'm a little confused as to how you might think that if the
case. I use it daily, and I'm invested in its continued improvement. I ask
because I'd like to know how projects best succeed in the kind of situation.

------
bibyte
A very important project because it is one of the two browsers on Android that
support extensions (the other one is Firefox Mobile). I didn't know it was
closed source.

~~~
emayljames
Yandex mobile does chrome extensions.

~~~
notechback
If you trust yandex enough to allow them to possibly gather all your browsing
activity, passwords, ... It's like trusting tencent.

~~~
pritambaral
How about Google?

------
ToniCipriani
I'm using this simply because it still has the address bar at the bottom.

~~~
taborj
It's interesting to see the different user preferences. For example, I can't
stand the address bar at the bottom. But I find folks such as yourself who
can't stand it at the top.

Very few browsers I've found let you choose.

~~~
solarkraft
Firefox Preview (why don't they brand it with the awesome code name Fenix?)
does.

~~~
anotheryou
Because as a name it will die anyways. They just just rolled it out as Firefox
Beta.

I wonder if Preview will remain at all than.

------
cercatrova
I've been using this specifically for its extension support, and I'm just
waiting until Firefox Preview can get extension support fully as I use Firefox
on the desktop and I'd like for them to sync. I looked at other browsers like
Brave but I just cannot trust them.

~~~
TomMarius
Firefox on mobile has extension support, I am using it right now?

~~~
input_sh
It's gonna be replaced during this year with a complete rewrite.

Extension support is coming, but at the moment only uBlock Origin is
available.

~~~
Thriptic
So to be clear, the existing Firefox on Android which has broad extension
support is going to be replaced with a version with less extension support?
Why? One of the biggest value adds of Firefox on Android is broad extension
support.

~~~
NikolaeVarius
Only way to make it suck less

[https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2019/06/27/reinventi...](https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2019/06/27/reinventing-
firefox-for-android-a-preview/)

~~~
TomMarius
It sucks? I switched from Chrome last year and am nothing but happy. Who
decided it sucks?

~~~
ta1771
Single process for all tabs/sites, no sandboxing, for a start.

I personally won't touch Gecko anymore, and I've been a FF advocate since it
was called Mozilla, ha

------
xnx
I love Kiwi Browser! If it was able to Save "Webpage, Complete", I'd use it as
my mobile daily driver.

~~~
londons_explore
Send a PR... It would probably be easy enough to add...

------
ta1771
Bromite needs more love from this community!

------
papermachete
Beware, the binary .apk's have unreleased patches you can't get from compiling
yourself.

~~~
llarsson
That sounds shady. Thank you for the warning. How does one determine that?

Also not found on F-droid. Hard pass.

~~~
sneak
F-Droid has the same potential tampering issue: apps there are signed by the
F-Droid key, not the developer’s key.

An F-Droid compromise could backdoor every app.

~~~
ta1771
Any history of this?

For anyone: Why don't they cross-sign with their key+dev key?

~~~
folmar
Because the builds are (generally) not reproducible

~~~
sneak
I think cross-signing implies adding a second signature (notarization) to an
existing dev-signed build, not doing a rebuild.

Does apk support such a thing?

